# Chi phí trị mụn phụ thuộc vào những yếu tố nào?



## luuanh95 (30/10/19)

*1. Chi phí trị mụn phụ thuộc vào 2 yếu tố chính*
Hầu hết các địa chỉ trị mụn khác trên thị trường hiện nay mức chi phí trị mụn sẽ thuộc vào 2 yếu tố chính sau đây:






*Phương pháp trị mụn*
+ Để đáp ứng nhu cầu trị mụn của khách hàng, hàng ngàn các spa, thẩm mỹ trị mụn ra đời với những công nghệ trị mụn mang lại hiệu quả khác nhau.

+ Thông thường chi phí điều trị mụn sẽ phụ thuộc chủ yếu vào phương pháp trị mụn mà cơ sở đó áp dụng.

+ Công nghệ càng tiên tiến càng mang lại hiệu quả cao, nhanh chóng và an toàn thì mức chi phí sẽ cao hơn so với những công nghệ đã lỗi thời.

*Tình trạng mụn*
+ Chi phí chữa mụn phụ thuộc tình trạng mụn. Điều này là hiển nhiên bởi tình trạng mụn của mỗi người là không giống nhau.

+ Thông qua quá trình th ăm khám, xác định xem bạn bị mụn gì, tình trạng mụn đang ở giai đoạn nào, bác sĩ sẽ tư vấn cho bạn phác đồ điều trị cụ thể.

+ Tình trạng mụn càng nặng, liệu trình càng dài thì mức chi phí trị mụn sẽ cao hơn so với những người bị mụn nhẹ chỉ cần một liệu trình ngắn.




*2. Cách trị mụn tại nhà cực hiệu quả tiết kiệm chi phí trị mụn.*
Các biện pháp trị mụn tại nhà được hội chị em khá “ưu ái” bởi nó không những mang lại hiệu quả cao và còn rất an toàn cho làn da.

*+ Sử dụng chanh tươi:*
Cách thực hiện như sau:

– Chuẩn bị 1 quả chanh tươi, cắt đôi quả chanh rồi vắt lấy phần nước cốt chanh

– Dùng bông tẩy trang thấm vào phần nước cốt chanh , chấm dung dịch lên vùng cằm bị mụn ẩn rồi massage nhẹ nhàng cho tinh chất thẩm thấu vào da.

– Để nguyên trong khoảng 10 phút rồi rửa lại bằng nước sạch.






*+ Lưu ý*:
– Trước khi áp dụng phương pháp này các bạn nên rửa mặt thật sạch bằng nước ấm để lỗ chân lông nở ra, da dễ dàng hấp thụ tinh chất cho hiệu quả cao hơn.

– Thực hiện phương pháp này 2-3 lần/tuần và thực hiện liên tiếp trong khoảng thời gian nhất định bạn sẽ thấy được hiệu quả mà nó mang lại.

*+Sử dụng mặt nạ trà xanh*
Trà xanh luôn có mặt trong các công thức làm đẹp của chị em, đặc biệt là trong các công thức trị mụn tại nhà. Để thực hiện hiệu quả phương pháp này, các bạn cần thực hiện theo quy trình sau:






Cách thực hiện như sau:

– Trong bột trà xanh với sữa chua không đường theo tỷ lệ 2:1 tạo thành hỗn hợp sền sệt nhuyễn mịn.

– Sau khi đã rửa mặt sạch, các bạn đắp mặt nạ lên mặt hoặc đắp riêng phần cằm bị mụn cũng được.

– Nằm thư giãn khoảng 15-20 phút thì sửa mặt sạch lại với nước rồi lau khô bằng khăn mềm

Các bạn nên thực hiện phương pháp này khoảng 2-3 lần/ tuần để đạt được hiệu quả trị mụn tốt nhất.


----------

